# SOUS VIDE RIBEYE FOR TACOS



## Sowsage (Jan 8, 2020)

Well I had to try another thing in the SV. It was taco night and I had a real nice ribeye I thought I would try . it came out really good. Very tender and the fat just melted in your mouth like butter.

Set the SV at 132° for two hours. I put the steak in the bag along with a chilli lime marinade.
	

		
			
		

		
	












Into the pot
	

		
			
		

		
	







Two hours later I pulled it out and wiped the excess marinade off then into the cast iron for a hard sear.
	

		
			
		

		
	











On the cutting board to rest before slicing
	

		
			
		

		
	







All sliced up and into the tacos. We did some nachos to go along with it. 
	

		
			
		

		
	














The steak came out perfect. Only thing I wish i would have done is sear it on the grill. But it was cold and too windy.  I'm definitely liking this SV unit. Cant wait to try something else! Thanks for taking a look!


----------



## gnatboy911 (Jan 8, 2020)

looks great!  I love experimenting with my SV


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 8, 2020)

gnatboy911 said:


> looks great!  I love experimenting with my SV


This was only my third cook with my sous vide. But I'm liking it for sure so far!


----------



## xray (Jan 8, 2020)

Looks awesome! You had me at tacos. I’ll take 3!

Like!


----------



## gary s (Jan 8, 2020)

Looks Fantastic !!  One Question  -----  Where is mine ?
Like

Gary


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 8, 2020)

xray said:


> Looks awesome! You had me at tacos. I’ll take 3!
> 
> Like!


Thanks! Three is what I had. I could have done more for sure!


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 8, 2020)

That ribeye looks perfect Travis, nice piece of work. I started out charring in a CI skillet and it works great, I loved the way it made the entire house smell. My fondness of the aroma wasn't shared by she who I share all with. I then went to the weber for charring, does great, but I didn't like eating up coals for a two minute fire. When I got my SQ36 offset I picked up a weed torch to get the firebox started up, then started using it to get the char on my SV steaks. I love doing things this way, I get as much or as little char as I like, and it's always fun to be playing with fire. Like, RAY


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 8, 2020)

gary s said:


> Looks Fantastic !!  One Question  -----  Where is mine ?
> Like
> 
> Gary


Thanks! Lol I said the same thing after I ate mine. They didnt last long!


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 8, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> That ribeye looks perfect Travis, nice piece of work. I started out charring in a CI skillet and it works great, I loved the way it made the entire house smell. My fondness of the aroma wasn't shared by she who I share all with. I then went to the weber for charring, does great, but I didn't like eating up coals for a two minute fire. When I got my SQ36 offset I picked up a weed torch to get the firebox started up, then started using it to get the char on my SV steaks. I love doing things this way, I get as much or as little char as I like, and it's always fun to be playing with fire. Like, RAY


Thanks RAY! Ive seen a lot of people using the weed torch. I have one out in the shed. May have to go dig it out!


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Jan 8, 2020)

Now that's how to do Taco Tuesday!

Very nice Sowsage....

LIKE!

John


----------



## sandyut (Jan 8, 2020)

you are killin it!  wow nice looking food there!


----------



## zwiller (Jan 8, 2020)

BIG LIKE.  We eat like that alot and very similar to how we load them.  Your thread has inspired me to try a frozen skirt steak I have.  Wild though, recommended times are all over the place.


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 8, 2020)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Now that's how to do Taco Tuesday!
> 
> Very nice Sowsage....
> 
> ...


Thanks John! We always try and do a different meat or something for taco Tuesday. This time around was a great one!


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 8, 2020)

Great way to do tacos . I got a Lodge cast iron grill pan from my kids . Works great for alot of things .


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 8, 2020)

sandyut said:


> you are killin it!  wow nice looking food there!


Thanks it was great!


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 8, 2020)

zwiller said:


> BIG LIKE.  We eat like that alot and very similar to how we load them.  Your thread has inspired me to try a frozen skirt steak I have.  Wild though, recommended times are all over the place.


We do a lot of skirts and flanks for tacos. Let me know what times you decide on and how it turns out!


----------



## texomakid (Jan 8, 2020)

Very nice Travis. I keep reading all the SV post - for years I've just scrolled right over them but now I'm looking and paying attention. Those tacos look great.
It's only a matter of time until I join the club. Y'all keep posting - I'm taking notes.........


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 8, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Great way to do tacos . I got a Lodge cast iron grill pan from my kids . Works great for alot of things .


We love our lodge stuff. Have the big pan I think its 14" or 15" and then the pot with the lid thad doubles as a skillet.


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 8, 2020)

texomakid said:


> Very nice Travis. I keep reading all the SV post - for years I've just scrolled right over them but now I'm looking and paying attention. Those tacos look great.
> It's only a matter of time until I join the club. Y'all keep posting - I'm taking notes.........


Thanks! It took me a while to get mine. Wife got it for me for Christmas. Actually like a month before christmas. She made me wait to open it lol


----------



## zwiller (Jan 8, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> Thanks RAY! Ive seen a lot of people using the weed torch. I have one out in the shed. May have to go dig it out!



Considering buying one but waiting to see better first hand results.  I am also eyeing a 1800F propane boiler...  I like a WICKED GOOD sear and NO WAY you could do that inside the house.  Most sears I see posted (your is pretty good tho) are way too weak for me.  I actually use a clip on fan for like 30m to dry it well so the sear is better.  Wife thought I was nuts at first.  One time I fanned some grilled shrimp (for tacos BTW) and both us were amazed how much better it was.


----------



## Steve H (Jan 8, 2020)

Wow! That looks good. That steak would do a Fajita proud too.


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 8, 2020)

zwiller said:


> Considering buying one but waiting to see better first hand results.  I am also eyeing a 1800F propane boiler...  I like a WICKED GOOD sear and NO WAY you could do that inside the house.  Most sears I see posted (your is pretty good tho) are way too weak for me.  I actually use a clip on fan for like 30m to dry it well so the sear is better.  Wife thought I was nuts at first.  One time I fanned some grilled shrimp (for tacos BTW) and both us were amazed how much better it was.


I agree its got to have a good sear! And impossible to do in the house unless you have a commercial hood vent lol. I did notice with the SV steak it seared very easily . if I would have got that pan any hotter I would set the smoke alarms off !


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 8, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Wow! That looks good. That steak would do a Fajita proud too.


Thanks! Hmmm fajita friday?? May have to start doing that every other week lol.


----------



## Steve H (Jan 8, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> Thanks! Hmmm fajita friday?? May have to start doing that every other week lol.



Thinking the same. Haven't done them in awhile now. :)
I asked for the 50% off for the SV from InkBird. Hoping they are still doing the sale.


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 8, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Thinking the same. Haven't done them in awhile now. :)
> I asked for the 50% off for the SV from InkBird. Hoping they are still doing the sale.


So far I really like mine


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 8, 2020)

Looks like would be some tasty tacos.


sawhorseray said:


> I started out charring in a CI skillet and it works great, I loved the way it made the entire house smell. My fondness of the aroma wasn't shared by she who I share all with


Totally agree, but gotta use the grill, searzall, or CI outside on side burner of grill


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 8, 2020)

The ribeye looks really good!
But I prefer  ribeye cooked over hickory in my Santa Maria.
I have tried the SV with ribeye & it seemed like a waste cause the ribeye has so much fat in it that it really doesn't benefit from the SV like a eye of round, or chuckie would. But if this is how you like them then rock on brother! It sure looks awesome!!
Al


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 8, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> The ribeye looks really good!
> But I prefer  ribeye cooked over hickory in my Santa Maria.
> I have tried the SV with ribeye & it seemed like a waste cause the ribeye has so much fat in it that it really doesn't benefit from the SV like a eye of round, or chuckie would. But if this is how you like them then rock on brother! It sure looks awesome!!
> Al


Thanks Al, I'm sure those ribyes cooked on your Santa Maria are awesome! I see your point about not benefiting from the SV becauss they have so much fat. But you know how it goes...new toy .....so I had to try it lol.


----------



## dr k (Jan 8, 2020)

Nice cap meat. Looks like it wants to come off and be tied into a pinwheel steak with butcher's twine and seared. Save the eye for tacos. Looks tasty.


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 8, 2020)

dr k said:


> Nice cap meat. Looks like it wants to come off and be tied into a pinwheel steak with butcher's twine and seared. Save the eye for tacos. Looks tasty.


That's good thinking !


----------

